# $4500 Logan in NC...



## Choiliefan (Sep 4, 2019)

Not mine:









						Logan lathe model 1925H, lathe, Metal lathe.
					

This is a modified Logan 11x24 lathe mode 1925H. Please read the description below. This was originally an 1945 model 825 (10) swing. I loved the thee legged cabinet design. I started with a 43”...



					charlotte.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 4, 2019)

Right down the road from my old house.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 4, 2019)

Good neighborhood...
Expensive but good.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 4, 2019)

It looks and sounds like a well cared for machine.  The major problem as I see it is that it's a combination of several machines.  It has parts from several machines from different era's, and has had modifications to the drive, carriage, and gear box.  That might not be a problem if it comes with all the necessary documentation.  However without it you could certainly have problems finding replacement parts should they be needed.

I'm sure the owner has put a lot of time and money into the machine, and is quite proud of it.  However that's a hefty asking price for a nearly 75 year old machine.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 4, 2019)

It's a beautiful machine though.
But, pretty does not a machinist make.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 4, 2019)

Was it scraped in for accuracy as the work was done?
Doubt it.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice looking Logan, but with a $4500.00 lathe budget, a buyer has lots of options.


----------

